# Optical Limits reviews the RF 24-105 f/4L IS



## traveller (Dec 16, 2018)

http://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/1056-canonrf24105f4is

Seems superior to the EF mount version.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2018)

Optical Limits is one of the most trustworthy and least biased and pushy of all the sites. I like the throwaway line at the end about the IS: _Whether you can really achieve the claimed efficiency of 5 f-stops may depend on your personal saturation with coffee but we didn't reach that in real life. However, it's very good nonetheless. _


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 16, 2018)

Good review, as always. The CA's are clearly visible, that reminds me of my 85mm f/1.8, but its a low cost lens.

The center resolution is excellent at all focal lengths and apertures, I tend to crop my images in any event.

I've been planning to get this lens, I held off originally because I wanted to make sure that I would use my R, and I had lenses for it.

My SL2 is packed f0r mailing tomorrow to my grand daughter for Christmas. She is a pretty good photographer, one with a natural skill. I envy her photos taken with her phone and P&S.

I'll sell my last EF-s lens as well.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 16, 2018)

Interesting comments in the review about Canon not joining the trend in MILCs to introduce automatic image corrections in-camera. He seemed to prefer that, because it means he gets to test actual results from the lens rather than semi-corrected versions (which will always look better on the graphs). It looks like a very good lens, although I can't justify moving from my EF 24-70 f4 IS - at least partly because it is a decent macro lens as well.


----------



## jd7 (Dec 17, 2018)

Interesting that Optical Limits says the RF 24-105 is a step up from the EF version, but TDP rated it only about the same. From photos I’ve seen online I could believe it’s better than the EF versions, although Canon’s MTF charts suggest there really isn’t (shouldn’t be?) much difference. 

Would be interesting to see a Lens Rental review of the RF version. Hopefully that will happen one of these days.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2018)

Problem with nearly all of these sites that despite their good intentions or otherwise they generally look at just one copy of each lens. The exception of lensrentals points out that copy variation within a make can be greater than the difference between different makes.


----------

